# M2N-SLI Deluxe and Windows 7



## Impr3ssiv3

I have a asus m2n-sli deluxe and am about to reformat my comptuer to windows 7, i have currently been goign around and downloading the drivers for windows 7 so that i have them ready right when i reformat. I looked on asus' website for drivers for windows 7 but cant find any. i have searched google and found people that have windows 7 installed on this motherboard but i cant find the drivers myself. I pretty much just need the network drivers as i have secondary graphic cards and a sound card. Also i could use the usb drivers too. Anyone have any info on this motherboard and operating system?


----------



## aviation_man

You do not have to download any drivers what for Windows 7. When you reformat and you're connected to the internet, it will automatically download and install them for you (Turn Automatic Updates on).


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

alright, so my internet ports should work right away? cuz when' i've installed windows xp m ports didnt work until i installed the drivers


----------



## aviation_man

If you have the ports hooked up (And active, meaning it's fully connected to the router and internet ready) while you're installing Win7, it'll work.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

alright, well then i guess i will try later today after it transfer my music and files to different computer. thanks for help



sidenote, man i miss this place, you may not know me but i was on here all the time back when i was building computers


----------



## aviation_man

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> alright, well then i guess i will try later today after it transfer my music and files to different computer. thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> sidenote, man i miss this place, you may not know me but i was on here all the time back when i was building computers



No problem.

Yeah I was wondering why I didn't see you around here!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

aviation_man said:


> No problem.
> 
> Yeah I was wondering why I didn't see you around here!



you remember me?


i dont recall being on as much in 2008


----------



## aviation_man

Nah, I can't say that I do. I meant that I've never seen you around here, and I was wondering why because you have a high post count.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

ah well that would be why


----------

